# 500mg test with 300 or 600mg of deca?



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kicking off a 10 week cycle week after, strong food intake and very consistent, don't feel the need to use much than 500mg of pharma test, doesn't change much for me other than I bloat more even on ai and I have only run 4 cycles. Want to try a new compound other than orals I have tried, so I chose deca but only want to use a low dose but is 300mg to low or should I double it to higher than the test?

cheers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I think around 2:1 ratio test to deca and you will get deca dick which would be rubbish

300 will be fine. Any ed problems up test a bit or lower deca or add proviron


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

dosage looks fine ,but run the cycle for longer .deca 13 weeks test 15 weeks..


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Proviron stops deca dick?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I think around 2:1 ratio test to deca and you will get deca dick which would be rubbish
> 
> 300 will be fine. Any ed problems up test a bit or lower deca or add proviron


I dunno mate, I'm running 2:1 test-deca, 500/250mg 8 weeks in with no caber/prami etc and the old chap is fighting fit, even wants seconds after I've bolted in my mrs haha

Unless I read that wrong and you meant 2:1 deca-test


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I dunno mate, I'm running 2:1 test-deca, 500/250mg 8 weeks in with no caber/prami etc and the old chap is fighting fit, even wants seconds after I've bolted in my mrs haha
> 
> Unless I read that wrong and you meant 2:1 deca-test


I didn't write that very well.

I meant 2;1 ratio of test to deca would be fine.

He shouldn't get deca dick but if he doesn't could be crap test or something!

U run deca at 2:1 to test?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I didn't write that very well.
> 
> I meant 2;1 ratio of test to deca would be fine.
> 
> ...


Nah 500mg test, 250mg deca, think if I had the deca higher I would use caber or prami, but so far so good, when I'm natty my prolactin is pretty much non existent, which I think has helped things, 5 weeks in it was still within range so there might be time for a flop attack but till then all is well 

Plus I'm sure as long as you are at trt dose with test then a progestin can be run higher...

Not sure I would leave it to chance. Well actually I wouldn't mind but I think the gf would haha


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

I'm on 500 test and 400 deca with no problems with deca d1ck etc


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Running 800 test 600 deca all working well lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

use NPP if its for 10 weeks


----------



## Kuso (Oct 6, 2012)

Ran deca 2:1 to test myself and i was fine. Sent my head on a wobble but the boy was still in working order. Ran 250mg test and 800mg tren e aswll sweats and snappyness was bad but other sides were pretty much non existant. If i was to run and other oil other than test now id run it higher but thats just me. You should be fine with whatever dose you choose as long as your test is legit


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i'm on 500 test 300 decca and have put 15kg on already.. in week 8 and other than sore nips around week 3/4 as i hadn't used an ai it's been great..had to use adex and nolva to get it under control but now only take .5 adex e3d ..started with quite high bf 20% or so and am lower in that as well so it's all good..good luck with it


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I didn't write that very well.
> 
> I meant 2;1 ratio of test to deca would be fine.
> 
> ...


I'm using oragnon pharma grade sust, I always have never need to exceed 500mg.


----------

